# Looking For a Midwife - Long Beach, CA



## liltiger

Hello everyone! I am newly pregnant and positive that I want a home birth. I would love some suggestions or referrals for a midwife that serves the Long Beach, CA area. Here is what I really want: 

1. A home birth, not a birthing center and definitely not a hospital.

2. Someone that's going to be as excited about this as me! :happydance:
3. Not absolutely necessary, but preferably someone that is also skilled as a doula. :awww:
4. To be sure that the person that does my prenatal appointments is also the baby catcher.

I appreciate all suggestions and feedback. This is our first baby so we would love the input of some experienced locals.


----------



## Cjackord

I checked here for some:

https://www.gentlebirth.org/local/californiaLMs.html

Checked licenses here:

https://www2.dca.ca.gov/pls/wllpub/wllqryna$lcev2.startup?p_qte_code=LM&p_qte_pgm_code=6200

And asked around at my local la leche league for different referrals. There aren't too many cnm that I could find in my area (San Diego), but there were several cpm. Also, you'll be hard-pressed to find a midwife willing to act as doula also. Usually they are quite busy monitoring you and baby (rightfully so) and you'd be better off just hiring a doula. 

Feel free to message me if you have any questions!


----------



## liltiger

Cjackord said:


> I checked here for some:
> 
> https://www.gentlebirth.org/local/californiaLMs.html
> 
> Checked licenses here:
> 
> https://www2.dca.ca.gov/pls/wllpub/wllqryna$lcev2.startup?p_qte_code=LM&p_qte_pgm_code=6200
> 
> And asked around at my local la leche league for different referrals. There aren't too many cnm that I could find in my area (San Diego), but there were several cpm. Also, you'll be hard-pressed to find a midwife willing to act as doula also. Usually they are quite busy monitoring you and baby (rightfully so) and you'd be better off just hiring a doula.
> 
> Feel free to message me if you have any questions!

Thank you Cjackord!! I will definitely reach out to you if I have more questions.


----------



## sandyf33

liltiger said:


> Hello everyone! I am newly pregnant and positive that I want a home birth. I would love some suggestions or referrals for a midwife that serves the Long Beach, CA area. Here is what I really want:
> 
> 1. A home birth, not a birthing center and definitely not a hospital.
> 
> 2. Someone that's going to be as excited about this as me! :happydance:
> 3. Not absolutely necessary, but preferably someone that is also skilled as a doula. :awww:
> 4. To be sure that the person that does my prenatal appointments is also the baby catcher.
> 
> I appreciate all suggestions and feedback. This is our first baby so we would love the input of some experienced locals.

Hello,

Would you mind sharing information on the Midwife you used, assuming you did? I'm 8 weeks pregnant and looking for something similar in the area. Don't want to go through an OB so looking for a midwife now to begin my monthly appointments. Thank you.


----------



## liltiger

Sandy, 

I used an amazing midwife by the name of Elizabeth Bachner based out of Silverlake. We traveled to her for our originals and she came to us in Long Beach for the birth. I absolutely love her. You can find her info at: https://www.gracefull.com 

Since then a new midwife has started a business based out of Long Beach. I met her once and she seems awesome but I didn't use her myself. Her name is Krystel Viehmann and you can find her info at: https://taprootmidwifery.com

Hope that helps, and congratulations! 


Greta


----------

